# Kabel vs. WLan



## aNero (21. Juli 2004)

hi zusammen,
wollt mal fragen wie so die Unterschiede zwischen Kabel und WLan Verbindungen sind...
Ich will mir an nem 2. Rechner Internet besorgen nur ist leider 1 stockwerk und etwa das halbe haus dazwischen...


----------



## FrankO (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
der Durchsatz und die Qualität wird beim Kabel immer höher sein, außerdem will ich mich nicht noch einer zusätzlichen Strahlung aussetzen....
Auf der anderen Seite reicht der Durchsatz einer WLAN Verbindung meist aus
bei 802.11b kommst Du bei einer guten Verbindung (da hilft leider nur ausprobieren) auf eine Netto Datenrate von ca 10% heißt ca. 1Mbit/s 
bei 802.11g  5-6Mbit/s, das Ganze natürlich nur, wenn nicht mehrere Rechner sich die Bandbreite teilen müssen.
Drahtgebunden erreichst Du bei 100Mbit Netzwerk ca 10-12Mbit/s, hier allerdings für jeden Rechner wenn man einen Switch benutzt.

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab beides zu Hause und ich muss sagen, dass WLAN für die meisten Dinge ausreicht  (802.11b). Ich hab da nur meinen Laptop dran hängen, muss also nicht mit einem anderen Rechner teilen. Gibt absolut keine Probleme.

Wenns über ein Stockwerk geht würde ich mir WLAN auf alle Fälle angucken. Könnte allerdings problematisch werden wenn die Mauern recht dick etc. sind. Sollte aber einem Stockwerk nicht so tragisch werden. Vielleicht hast die Möglichkeit WLAN vorher zu testen.

Kabelei zu verlegen macht ehrlich gesagt wenig Spaß


----------



## Radhad (23. Juli 2004)

Das stimmt zwar, aber wenn man gelegentlich auch große Daten im Netzwerk verschicken will würd ich das Kabel vorziehen. Außerdem muss man bei WLAN immer so viel Sicherheitseinstellungen vornehmen (soweit ich es gehört habe).


MfG Radhad


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

Wenn man ein Kabel ziehen kann mit vertretbarem Aufwand, sollte man es tun.

es ist:

schneller
sicherer
einfacher wartbar
billiger
weniger störanfällig

Der einzige Nachteil - man kann den Rechner (aka Laptop) nicht mit rumschleppen und sich z.B. in den Garten setzen.


----------



## aNero (23. Juli 2004)

naja... könnte man schon aber dan immer das Kabel =P

naja... ich hab jetzt ein Netgear WGR614 v2
4 Switching-Ports und intigrierten Router... (Mein vater hatte was gegen die ganzen löcher in den wänden =P

naja... alles schön und gut aber leider findet mein Rechner den Router nicht...
Anschlüsse hab ich alle nochmal geprüft aber wen ich wie in der Anleitung die angegebene IP (http://192.168.0.1) anwähle kommt nur Seite nicht gefunden...

kann mir jemand sagen was ich da schon wieder Falsch gemacht habe? Tick gleich aus wen das nicht bald läuft... währe recht dringend weil ich noch n paar Kunden was schicken müsste und leider ist mein Floppylaufwerk n bischen im ...


----------

